# Modding Tricks & tips.



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I recently burned my motherboard and chipset on my PC, so Im gettin new ones. I had a Viper PC case, but thats my brothers now. Im looking at a completely clear Plexi case for 70.00 bucks. and I was just woindering if anyone has any case modding tips or tricks up their sleeves. If you do, well then ray:. Thanks guys, and any suggestions you have, let em come.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You talking about the 100% plexi one they have down at Fry's? 

All I can say it, be prepared with LOTS of cable loom...bout 3 feet of half inch (gfx & 24 pin cables), 4 feet of 3/8 (molex wires & USB cables), and 4 feet of 1/4 (fans, switches, LED's). And by all means, get a modular power supply.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, first off, what is the modular power supply? And do you know of any PC fans that produce a high pitched wine, kind of like a turbo spooling up?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

lol, my case fan produces a high pitch whine, all the time. and it's annoying


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh, god, what kind is it. I don't know why, but i just love noisy *** computers. I had a thermaltake fan on my fried CPU, one of the turbine type ones, twas orange blades, and black housing, and it was loud. I loved it.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry to bump, but has anyone used the Nvidia e-GeForce 8400 GS graphics card yet?

And does anyone know of any aftermarket fans for it? thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo kmart :wave:

I'm using the NVidia GEForce 8400 GS, even as I type this:laugh: It's plugged into an Asus M2N4-SLI board and runs very excellently, handling the few games I push at it. Excellent value for a 'cheap-end' card.

If you browse the Zalman web-site, they have several heatsink/fans specifically for NVidia cards.


----------



## kmart164 (Dec 2, 2007)

sweet, thanks werebo. Ill check it out.


----------



## Banscare (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a similar case for my unix box and it's PERFECT for uv paint. Goes on smooth and does not smear. Not sure if you are into that sort of modifications but it looks great on plexi cases. This is the sight I use http://www.xoxide.com/paint.html 

cheers


----------

